
A Secret History of the 9/11 Investigation - axiomdata316
https://www.propublica.org/article/9-11-investigation-saudi-connections-operation-encore-fbi
======
zyxzevn
The Saudi Connection is clear, it is even in the official report's censored
pages. But it seemed placed there as a distraction, like a honey-pot.

If you just read the report, you can immediately see that it is written as a
novel, not a scientific report. And the commission itself complained about a
set conclusion and not being able to do a proper research.

Also many witnesses complained about their story being left out of the report.
Also: omission and even destruction of important evidence.

Whatever happened, the investigation was a white-wash and has been misused to
setup a political system for needless endless wars. Like the Reichstag fire.

------
oth001
Seems more like the Israeli government. Look up Christopher Bollyn's work.

